# Coffee in Cardiff



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi. Does anyone know the best coffee shop to visit while in Cardiff today? Thanks


----------



## David Morgan (9 mo ago)

Hardlines is one that I like the look of but I have never been


----------



## Deegee (Apr 5, 2020)

I was in Quantum Coffee last year, they’re on Bute St near Mermaid quay, I had a couple of Cortado’s that tasted good and were properly made, decor is post industrial if you’re into that. Usual free Wi-Fi etc and plenty of space, prices in line with the fashionable area.


----------



## R6GYY (Nov 22, 2015)

I was there a few years ago and tried a few over a couple of days, and *Coffee Barker* (in Castle Arcade) is quite delightful, and was the only one that I have made return trips too on later visits. I also tried *The Plan* in Morgan Arcade but wasn't that impressed. If you want to try Vietnamese coffee (I did, and bought a 'phin' while I was at it for my coffee maker collection), you can do that in Royal Arcade in *Hanoi 1991*. My preference would definitely be for Coffee Barker, for the atmosphere and decor. 

Coffee Barker

Note that I haven't been back since Covid kicked off, so not sure if all these are still open.


----------



## Ukcoffeeguy (6 mo ago)

there are a couple of other good places, such as* Corner Coffee* and *Uncommon Ground *which are not too far from one another, corner coffee is around 13 Highstreet, you can get further directions online


----------



## fabiankeller9090 (5 mo ago)

Hardlines is a good one...


----------

